# Dortmund Prüfung



## BullzZzeye (2. März 2008)

Ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage.
Ich wohne in dortmund und würde gerne dieses sommer noch mein Angelschein haben...

Nur in dortmund kann man das im September machen und ich hab von einem Kollegen gehört das man in Castrop-Rauxel denn auch jetzt i-wann machen kann !!!

Hättet ihr vll irdentwelche Informationen drüber oder könnte man das auch in Dortmund machen ?!

PS: Freu mich über jede antwort :vik:

MfG Michél

#h


----------

